# CRUISE SUNDAY MARCH 24TH



## DRIFTERX5041 (Mar 9, 2007)

Im Setting Up A Cruise For Sunday March 24th AT 12PM From Bear Mtn. Down To Either Edgewater Nj Or Underneathe The Gwb In Fort Lee At The Recreational Area. Great Photo Orrotunities Here People. The Cruise Will Be With The Local EVO, SUBARU, SRT-4, COBALT SS, SATURN ION REDLINE And SCION Communities. So Come Out And Join This First Major Cruise Of The 2007 Season.


----------

